# 1St Unexpected Incoming Of The Year...



## flame (Apr 2, 2009)

Hi

I'm sure you either love them or hate them....a completely unplanned purchase which I'm going to collect early next week.

I present my Omega Time Computer :notworthy:










(pic courtesy of seller)

I think it will be fun , but not sure it will be a 'keeper' - but on the other hand it really could be a great investment...flares anyone 

Thanks Neil


----------



## angeleye (Dec 25, 2007)

:thumbsup: :thumbsup: loving that!!


----------



## dombox40 (Oct 20, 2008)

That does look nice Neal health to wear. :victory:


----------



## futuristfan (Sep 13, 2009)

I love em.. Still futuristic looking after all these years. Hoping to have one myself in a couple of months. Wear with good health Neal. Definitely a keeper.


----------



## Kai (Jan 9, 2010)

very cool!!


----------



## Who. Me? (Jan 12, 2007)

flame said:


> I'm sure you either love them or hate them...


Love 'em.

Very, very cool. :thumbsup:


----------



## luddite (Dec 11, 2009)

Captain Kirk probably owns one of those.


----------

